# Brakes



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

Tektro R580s are coming on my new bike. I plan to do some upgrades, but I am stumped on brakes. Any suggestions for light brakes that work. I live in Colorado so a lot of big descents.

I was thinking maybe these, but haven't heard a lot about them. 
Kurve

thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

How much you looking to spend?


----------



## hoogerland (Sep 18, 2009)

kytyree said:


> How much you looking to spend?


I was thinking <$300, Red can be had on Ebay.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Todd_H said:


> Tektro R580s are coming on my new bike. I plan to do some upgrades, but I am stumped on brakes. Any suggestions for light brakes that work. I live in Colorado so a lot of big descents.
> 
> I was thinking maybe these, but haven't heard a lot about them.
> Kurve
> ...


The Kurve brakes are related to Feather brakes.
http://www.featherbrakes.com/international_flavor.php


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Two words
Dura-Ace


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

If you want something weight weenie ish that still works really well, check out the TRP R960. Lighter than DA or Red and they look pretty cool too (just imho).


----------



## zedfoto (Dec 2, 2007)

BunnV said:


> The Kurve brakes are related to Feather brakes.
> https://www.featherbrakes.com/international_flavor.php


I got a pair of those through Planet X, with the included Ti skewers it's a great deal.
https://www.planet-x-warehouse.co.uk/acatalog/Ultralight_CNC_Road_Callipers_-_205g_Per_Pair.html

And they are light:


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I have a pair of Zero Gravity brakes and I've been happy with their performance (after 3+ years of use). They work well and are super lite.

If you run Campy I'd highly recommend them. With Shimano, wheel removal is a bit tight (with 23mm tires), which if you remove the front wheel a lot, is a bit of a hassle.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Dutch77 said:


> If you want something weight weenie ish that still works really well, check out the TRP R960. Lighter than DA or Red and they look pretty cool too (just imho).


Yeah those like pretty cool. I question the stopping power but since I haven't actually tried them I can't say.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

BikeFixer said:


> Yeah those like pretty cool. I question the stopping power but since I haven't actually tried them I can't say.


Read some reviews, I was 220lbs when I bought them and live in NM with plenty of hills. These are not SUPER light compared to some of the other stuff (248 grams for mine with everything on them including pads, etc.).

More info:
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/components/brake-calipers/product/r960-brakeset-09-34858

http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/trp-r960-road-bike-brakes-pro-review/

There's a couple of other good reviews out there. I am very very happy with them (my caad9 had some so so braked on them, so it was the first thing I upgraded).


----------



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

zedfoto said:


> I got a pair of those through Planet X, with the included Ti skewers it's a great deal.
> https://www.planet-x-warehouse.co.uk/acatalog/Ultralight_CNC_Road_Callipers_-_205g_Per_Pair.html
> 
> And they are light:


Hmmm...
These look promising, and at a great value. So I am understanding you correctly, the Planet X CNC brakes are rebranded Feather and Kurve? Not sure what "related" means.


----------



## zedfoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Todd_H said:


> Hmmm...
> These look promising, and at a great value. So I am understanding you correctly, the Planet X CNC brakes are rebranded Feather and Kurve? Not sure what "related" means.


They are probably made by some OEM manufacturer in Taiwan and resellers just put their name and a price tag on it. Planet X UK was the cheapest that's why I got them there. Bikeradar.com had a review of the Kurve branded ones a while back.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I've been using kcnc brakes- of the weight weenie brakes these seem to be the biggest bang for your buck. Just don't use the pads they include. The setup and use is really easy-- I ditched my zero gravity brakes for these and I've had them close to 2 years now (if not longer)


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

i have the planet x brakes - they are great... cheaper than record and i wanted black... rub off speed real well, no issues with centering and install.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

I'd say it depends what you weigh. If you are a bigger rider, riding big descents, I'd go with Dura Ace. If you are a medium to light weight rider, KCNC brakes are good enough, but wont give you that ultimate braking experience. Like the other guy said, the pads they come with suck. They will require a set of swiss stops or koolstops.
I've been riding KCNC for a year and a half. Occasionally I think maybe I should get DA rear , but that doesn't happen very often. I think I just like to buy stuff.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

zedfoto said:


> I got a pair of those through Planet X, with the included Ti skewers it's a great deal.
> https://www.planet-x-warehouse.co.uk/acatalog/Ultralight_CNC_Road_Callipers_-_205g_Per_Pair.html
> 
> And they are light:


I have the Origin-8 version of these brakes, and they are excellent. Great stopping power, nice modulation, pretty damn sexy, too.


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

This shootout of several of the most popular weight weenie brakes conducted by Jason from Fairwheels is a very useful reference that many people seem to concur with:

http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=104&t=6455


----------



## wikiwikiwahwah (Jan 9, 2010)

What about the Zero Gravity Zero G brakes? I just bought a full SRAM red gruppo to put on a bike I am building up, and am considering getting rid of the Red brakes in favor of the Zero Gs.


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

wikiwikiwahwah said:


> What about the Zero Gravity Zero G brakes? I just bought a full SRAM red gruppo to put on a bike I am building up, and am considering getting rid of the Red brakes in favor of the Zero Gs.


Suggest you read the review above - if you like the look of the Ciamillo products look at the newer Gsl - same weight and much better stopping power.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I have seen great deals on used M5 brakes. Very light and very very good stopping power even for big guys. Retails around $700 but some just sold on weight weenies for $275!


----------



## AWILSON (Sep 20, 2008)

I thought the bontragers looked pretty good. Their cheaper brakes are like 5 grams more then the reds, but they are only $199 retail. They also have some carbon body brakes that are 220g but retail for over $400 and they are only making a limited no.

http://www.bontrager.com/model/06693

http://www.bontrager.com/model/07807


----------



## Rocket-Sauce (Nov 9, 2005)

Brew? I think they are re-branded and tuned BRS 200s. 
https://www.brewracingframes.com/id25.htm


----------



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

zedfoto said:


> I got a pair of those through Planet X, with the included Ti skewers it's a great deal.
> https://www.planet-x-warehouse.co.uk/acatalog/Ultralight_CNC_Road_Callipers_-_205g_Per_Pair.html
> 
> And they are light:


I have been looking for a nice upgrade in brakes for my new Tarmac and this fits the bill. I have place my order for a set. Thanks for the info. I can't wait to get them and to install them on my bike now.


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

mdutcher said:


> I have been looking for a nice upgrade in brakes for my new Tarmac and this fits the bill. I have place my order for a set. Thanks for the info. I can't wait to get them and to install them on my bike now.



I ve put an order for a set in red, it will not be avail until mid April at there office in PA. Did you order from the UK direct, I might as well, because they will have stock and ship out as early as Feb8.Just concerned on the EU rate they will give me.


----------



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

BeepBeepZipTang said:


> I ve put an order for a set in red, it will not be avail until mid April at there office in PA. Did you order from the UK direct, I might as well, because they will have stock and ship out as early as Feb8.Just concerned on the EU rate they will give me.


I ordered through UK direct. The amount came to be about $170 after the $ conversion (shipping included). That is not a bad price for brakes like these, plus you get Ti skewers. It seemed very reasonable to me. 

They told me that my order was being processed as well. Hopefully, that means that I might see the brakes before Feb 8th... But, that might be wishful thinking.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

mdutcher said:


> They told me that my order was being processed as well. Hopefully, that means that I might see the brakes before Feb 8th... But, that might be wishful thinking.


I've had UK orders get to me in 5 days (I live in NM) so you never know! This was through probikekit. Just placed my first (small) order at Wiggle, hopefully they are just as fast.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

I came across this Velonews article reviewing a number of "weight weenie" brakes, as well as some others. I thought it was pretty informative. (This was a link from the ee cycleworks site, btw).

http://www.eecycleworks.com/VNJune BrakeTest.pdf


----------



## zedfoto (Dec 2, 2007)

mdutcher said:


> They told me that my order was being processed as well. Hopefully, that means that I might see the brakes before Feb 8th... But, that might be wishful thinking.


I ordered from the UK site, mine came FedEx and they arrived in less than a week to Ontario Canada.


----------



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

*I just got mine...*

....today via Fed-Ex. Was told that they shipped late last week. Super fast shipping.

I have already installed the brakes and they are super cool looking. I weighed the bike and brakes before and after and I have lost close to .25 lbs with this upgrade over my SRAM Rival brakes. Wow!!!

My new brakes weighed in at 199 grams. Old brakes 299 grams. Not too shabby!

I love the simple design of the Planet-X brakes. The black really makes my bike standout a little better as well. Nice machined look.

I am super excited for them.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

mdutcher said:


> I love the simple design of the Planet-X brakes. The black really makes my bike standout a little better as well. Nice machined look.
> 
> I am super excited for them.


We need pictures! :7:


----------



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

*The pictures....*

... are here...

Weight of the bike as pictured is 16 lbs. With race wheels 15.1 lbs.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

mdutcher said:


> ... are here...
> 
> Weight of the bike as pictured is 16 lbs. With race wheels 15.1 lbs.


Amazing looking bike :thumbsup: 

New brakes suit her well.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

how do the brakes feel compared to the Rivals?


----------



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

s2ktaxi said:


> how do the brakes feel compared to the Rivals?


The brakes are different then Rivals in design - of course. Therefore the modulation and feel are a little a different due to the way the caliper arms pivot or move. Overall, the brakes work and function great. I have logged many rides using these brakes now. I have raced with them and am quite use to the feel. I think that the brakes have great stopping power. They have not given me the slightest indication of failing or anything. I am very pleased with the brakes. I am glad that I made the upgrade.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I picked up some Zero-Gs on ebay for $150. I replaced DA brakes. They aren't 100% easy to set up like DA, and the stopping power probably is about 85% of DA (or at least thats how they feel). They are of course nice and light. Overall I'm happy. They look cool, of course. I weigh 177.


----------



## suprcivic (Apr 10, 2009)

Not sure if you are a name-brand guy, but my bike came with Tektro R740 brakes. I also live in colorado and have had no issues with stopping power (although I am 135 lbs). I thought about replacing them, but it turns out they are lighter than a set of Dura Ace brakes and can be gotten cheap, as in under $100. Not quite as weight weenie as the KCNCs but light-ish.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

BunnV said:


> The Kurve brakes are related to Feather brakes.
> http://www.featherbrakes.com/international_flavor.php


also token accura.

all 3 the same. probably made by the latter & rebranded.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

mdutcher said:


> ... are here...
> 
> Weight of the bike as pictured is 16 lbs. With race wheels 15.1 lbs.


aren't yellow SS pads designed for carbon? how do they work on alloy? you're aware that they shouldn't do double duty on both materials?


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Todd_H said:


> Tektro R580s are coming on my new bike. I plan to do some upgrades, but I am stumped on brakes. Any suggestions for light brakes that work. I live in Colorado so a lot of big descents.
> 
> I was thinking maybe these, but haven't heard a lot about them.
> Kurve
> ...


Eebrakes are light, powerful, and better modulated than any I've tried. They use a completely different design principle than the others.


----------

